# Zeitabgleich zwischen Gentoo und WinNT Sever

## spaci76

hi,

also gibt es eine möglichkeit das ich mir von einem WINNTSERVER im internen Netz die aktuelle ZEIT mir hol .. so das zb. das jeden tag automatisch abgeglichen wird...

gibs sowas???

unter win geht sowas echt leicht mit NETTIME

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cyc

sollte unter mit samba gehen schau dir mal die manpages an. aber ich würds grundsätzlich andersrum machen, gentoo als server und über samba die zeit abgleichen

----------

## spaci76

hi,

es geht darum das ich noch eine AIX machine da hab die grundsätzlich falsch  läuft . wollte ich jetzt das sie sich die zeit holt... 

cu spaci76

----------

